# 15 weeks and hip pain



## BikerGirl

15 weeks tomorrow and for the last week Ive been having really bad hip pain on right side.

At points it goes away but never for more than an hour or two, it feels like sometimes its going to give way and once or twice it has.

Ive tried pain killers (paracetamol), deep heat cream, then that deep freeze cream. Nothing is working.

I got up at 8am this morning and from 9am till 10:15am I was messing around tinkering with my bike. At around 9:20am I had to take a chair in the garage to sit down and work because I couldnt stand much anymore. 

Anyone got any ideas on what I can use to ease it, or what it could be? have you had this pain? What was it caused by?.

I want to walk my dog but I dont feel safe doing so :( I cant even lean to give her a cuddle (She's an Akita so she's a big dog, therefore not need much room to lean)

Anyone got any help for me, its starting to upset me. Now Im getting some energy back and because of this pain I cant do much :( :cry:


----------



## Chieri

You need to rest. It is normal to get pains on either sides on your hips, but if you're doing lots, you can end up straining yourself and making things worse.

Try take things easy. No heavy lifting, no running. If the dog is okay with other animals, and will listen to you, could you not just go to a local park or open area and let it run around. If it's good with listening to you, you may be able to take it there without the lead, or if you drive, drive down and drive back to you don't have to walk him.


----------



## BikerGirl

Ill be honest, I am resting, Im off work atm due to problems there and Im kind of glad im not working atm because I wouldnt last 2 minutes :(

Driving isnt really an option, as I drove 1.5 miles to my mums house to drop something off and I had to stay there for 30mins because it was too sore to drive back :(.

Its really getting me down. Ive asked doctor and he said 'well it happens'. I asked someone else but she said, 'it doesnt normally happen this early and its normally just a bit of pain not restraints on movement'

So i dont know :(

My fella understands but I think he thinks im making it more than it is, like he thinks im making more noise about it when he's here and opposite when he's not here. Maybe a bit of paranoia on my side really but still :( x


----------



## chattyB

It's possible that it's the start of pelvic girdle pain (used to be called symphasis pubis dysfunction/diastasis or SPD).

Can you make an appointment with a chiro or osteopath? In my experience (SPD in 2 previous pregnancies with last leaving me wheelchair bound by 30 weeks), the NHS will refer you to a physio but will only give you a support belt and crutches until after delivery. A private chiro/osteo may be able to realign your pelvis to give you some relief and exercises to help strengthen your core muscles. SPD/PGP is caused by a slackening of the ligaments and muscles that keep the 3 parts of the pelvis stable, the hormone, Relaxin, produced in pregnancy, loosens these muscles ect and the 3 parts of the pelvis can become too mobile, causing pain and instability.

I found that wearing a belt (such as a wide elastic one) around the pelvis, hips and bum, can help do the job that the ligaments are struggling to do and help prevent excess movement. Move like a lady wearing a mini skirt and no knickers ;) ie, keep your knees together at all times and don't put more weight on just one foot (sit down when putting on shoes/socks/jeans etc). Try taking one stair at a time, don't sit with your legs crossed (places more weight on one side of pelvis and can cause misalignment). Sleep with a pillow between your knees and try pulling your bump into your backbone before moving.

There's not a lot you can do to "fix" it but by watching the way you move, you may help prevent further deterioration. I'm 16 weeks now and terrified of getting this again in this pregnancy. So far so good!

Good luck hun


----------



## BikerGirl

Ive called the doctor back and ive been told that I need to be seen tomorrow. It would be today but the surgary closes in half an hour.

I hope its not SPD :( But we'll soon see.

How do they diagnose it? :confused:


----------



## Native_gurl

chattyB said:


> It's possible that it's the start of pelvic girdle pain (used to be called symphasis pubis dysfunction/diastasis or SPD).
> 
> Can you make an appointment with a chiro or osteopath? In my experience (SPD in 2 previous pregnancies with last leaving me wheelchair bound by 30 weeks), the NHS will refer you to a physio but will only give you a support belt and crutches until after delivery. A private chiro/osteo may be able to realign your pelvis to give you some relief and exercises to help strengthen your core muscles. SPD/PGP is caused by a slackening of the ligaments and muscles that keep the 3 parts of the pelvis stable, the hormone, Relaxin, produced in pregnancy, loosens these muscles ect and the 3 parts of the pelvis can become too mobile, causing pain and instability.
> 
> I found that wearing a belt (such as a wide elastic one) around the pelvis, hips and bum, can help do the job that the ligaments are struggling to do and help prevent excess movement. Move like a lady wearing a mini skirt and no knickers ;) ie, keep your knees together at all times and don't put more weight on just one foot (sit down when putting on shoes/socks/jeans etc). Try taking one stair at a time, don't sit with your legs crossed (places more weight on one side of pelvis and can cause misalignment). Sleep with a pillow between your knees and try pulling your bump into your backbone before moving.
> 
> There's not a lot you can do to "fix" it but by watching the way you move, you may help prevent further deterioration. I'm 16 weeks now and terrified of getting this again in this pregnancy. So far so good!
> 
> Good luck hun

Thats great information..thank you for sharing..I have had slight hip pain recently but it seems to be going away again. I am use to always sleeping on my belly and now i have to resort to sleeping on my side so now i have shoulder pain..I cant win! :dohh:


----------



## JCh

One thing that is really important for me is sleeping with a pillow between my legs at night. If I don't I'm in serious pain the next day.
Try and go for a light swim, the water will help with the extra tension you're feeling. 
Glad that u should be getting checked as it could be something more. I find my tailbone/ hips are killing me after sitting for most of a 10 hour day....


----------



## WishfulX1

I had this starting at 14weeks on my right hip, it was like a constant burning pain, finally at 22 weeks I made an appointment with physio at maternity unit and she was great!! Done some test type things and said I had an up slip where my right hip was sitting slightly higher than the left causing the pain, she done some exercises and that night it hurt like hell but I'm 31weeks now and not been bothered by it again!! X


----------



## Here_we_go

I had the same problem with my first baby. I hobbled about from 5 months on until I delivered. It was almost as if my hip was going to pop out of place and it hurt horriblly with shooting, sharp pain. My OB/GYN was a butthead and never listened to my problems so I'm not sure what caused it. A friend of mine told me her dr said it was from the baby laying a certain way causing a pinched nerve:shrug: I do know occasionally I still have the hip pain even after I delivered my son.


----------



## ARuppe716

First off-hugs to you, I know how frustrating hip pain is. I was a professional dancer and dance teacher who ended up needing a hip replacement at age 26 due to wear and tear on an arthritic hip with dysplasia. I spent most of my 20's in tremendous pain but still dancing, working, and doing what I had to do to get through my day. My ortho has told me that I should be fine through pregnancy and delivery, he has had multiple patients with lot who have done it. But there's not that much info out there for hip problems and pregnancy so I'm nervous to be facing this fairly unknown territory.

About a week ago I started having some pretty rough pain that reminded me of the months leading up to my surgery. It's been almost 3 years since my surgery and I have felt pretty great. This pain scared me to death. I spent some time stretching, doing some exercises, and trying to figure out where the pain came from. 

As said by other posters, get plenty of rest. Be careful how you're walking because limping can actually irritate your joints worse. Your gait affects your joints so much. In my recovery I had to retrain myself how to walk properly because I had compensated for so long. Also, a lot of hip pain either leads to or stems from back pain. I started stretching my lower back and supporting it better when standing (not letting it sway and engaging my abdominals more). I did some heat on my back as well and felt much better. I also sleep with a big body pillow to help support my legs and body.

Definitely see your doctor-if you don't like their answer, go see another doctor. No one should have to suffer through something. I hope everything works out for you and if you have any hip related questions please feel free to message me-I've pretty much been through it all with my hip!


----------



## Aimee4311

I started having hip pain on my right side around 11 weeks. I went to my doctor and she said I could either go to a chiropractor, physical therapy, or see a specialist (in order of cost). So I tried a chiropractor for the first time in my life. 

After my first session it felt SO much better. Instead of feeling it practically every moment I was awake, it only bothered me slightly a couple of times per day.

After my second session, I couldn't feel it at all anymore, and it hasn't come back. I was amazed. I had my doubts because I had never been to a chiropractor, but it was totally worth it in my case.

:) (And by the way, I only went twice, I haven't gone back since it seemed to fix what ever it was that was out of alignment)


----------



## numommy2b

Oh hun I feel your pain, in both of my hips. Every few weeks my desk job turns into 12 hours of running around taking care of surgery patients, by the end of that shift now I can barely walk/sit/lay down. People keep telling me I just need to work out and it will go away. They may be right but those days are my personal hell.


----------

